# Laptop Advice



## texasfootball21 (Mar 8, 2009)

I was looking for some help in choosing a new laptop. I haven't had a windows computer in a while but I really can't afford to buy a Apple right now. I need some advice on good brands and models.

Primary uses will be e-mailing and internet surfing (IAP surfing, I mean). Other uses will be doing work for online courses and editing my website (see signature). I edit through yahoo and it takes *very little* computer power.

I want something that is reliable and somewhat fast. For my budget I know I won't get a super nice laptop but I want the best I can get for my money.

As I said, I am very out of touch with non-apple computer models and brands.

My budget will probably be anything under $600.

Thanks.


----------



## jeff (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd get an Acer Netbook like this.


----------



## panini (Mar 8, 2009)

Acer netbooks are great...We got 60 of them at the high school for mobile labs on 2 carts...Comes with built in wireless, webcam also...


----------



## pensbymdsmith (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree with jeff. The Acer netbook does everything that you want very well. If you do not like windows, you can get them with linux. Linux has evolved by leaps and bounds in the last few years. You do not have to be a guru any more to use linux now.


----------



## arioux (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi,

If you can hold untill 1st of July, you will be elegible for a free Windows7 upgrade to replace the Vista that will come on your new laptop.


----------



## jimbob91577 (Mar 8, 2009)

You could always check ebay for a used Mac - this way stay in your knowledge zone.  

Regarding Vista vs Win 7 - Last I heard was anyone with vista will be eligible for the free Windows 7 Upgrade...

You could also look at a Dell machine - we just bought a laptop for my son at Christmas for about $670 and it seems to be a very nice machine.


----------



## xmaddchillx (Mar 8, 2009)

jimbob91577 said:


> You could always check ebay for a used Mac - this way stay in your knowledge zone.
> 
> Regarding Vista vs Win 7 - Last I heard was anyone with vista will be eligible for the free Windows 7 Upgrade...
> 
> You could also look at a Dell machine - we just bought a laptop for my son at Christmas for about $670 and it seems to be a very nice machine.


 

I have vista.. Never even heard of Windows 7... ?!?


----------



## StatProf (Mar 8, 2009)

I have bought a lot of computers over the years as this is part of my job. I'm pretty tough on them and need high end power. Here's my take.

- Always hated every HP I got except for the HP Workstation class computer (had 5). My university currently has a contract with HP, but I have to do workarounds b/c I keep breaking them. If you get an HP, completely wipe the harddrive and start over. HP puts a lot of junk on the HD that really slows it down.

- Always loved my Dells. I only had one problem and have owned 4 different Dells (with a video card). Dell's customer service is also top notch.

- I am now a Mac guy. The reason that it took me so long is that there was no good stats software for the Mac architecture. I now use a package called R and it is much more stable in Mac than on Vista.

I say all that to say, get a used Mac if you can.

My $0.02,
StatProf


----------



## randyrls (Mar 8, 2009)

Joseph;   Don't overlook ---   FREE!    Check out Freecycle.  I often see older laptops and desktops offered.

In fact, I am going to post one this evening.

It will be in the Harrisburg PA area Freecycle.


----------



## amosfella (Mar 8, 2009)

Either check ebay for a mac, or check www.rjtech.com.  They have some great computers, and everything in built to your specs.  I have a Clevo (makers of the alienware and voodo gaming laptops).  It has no shortage of power, and is completely upgradable.  I have put a 768MB video card in it, which is an upgrade from the 512 mb I had....


----------



## Dario (Mar 8, 2009)

Any new laptop at that range will give you more than you stated.

Try Dell Outlet for scratch & dent and refurbished laptops.  Comes with warranty (which for me is very important).  Dell customer service is great based on my experience.

http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnline...line/en/InventorySearch?c=us&cs=22&l=en&s=dfh

You can sort this by price.


----------



## JimB (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a Dell laptop for work that I also use for personal (IAP). This thing is used from 4 to 12 hours every day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year. It travels with me, gets left in the car in zero degrees and 90 degrees. It doesn't give me any problems other than the battery doesn't hold a charge very long any more.

My brother has an Acer. It takes similar abuse. He loves it.


----------



## woodman928 (Mar 8, 2009)

StatProf said:


> Dell's customer service is also top notch.
> 
> 
> StatProf


 
You must have a different Dell company than what I seem to get ahold of. Some of the Worst Customer Service I have ever seen.

Good computer as long as you don't need them for service in my opinion.
Jay


----------



## johnkofi (Mar 9, 2009)

If you are looking for a used laptop.... that is what I sell for the University that I work for. The laptops are used in the Adult Education Department and we are now weeding out the older stock. The laptops we have used for several years are "Fujitsu" they are primarily used in the medical and educational field, as far as I know they are not sold in retail. We are selling the Fujitsu S2020 Lifebook for $250 + tax & Shipping. If anyone is interested PM me and I will send you the specs and some pictures. 
I don't have very many of them left, but we will soon be selling a model that is a little bit newer in about a month or so.
Thanks -


----------



## titan2 (Mar 9, 2009)

Check out the HP laptops.  I got the tablet PC and it's great.  My sons bought HP laptops also and they've been great for them.  Check them out at www.hp.com


Barney


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 9, 2009)

jimbob91577 said:


> You could also look at a Dell machine - we just bought a laptop for my son at Christmas for about $670 and it seems to be a very nice machine.



I have a Dell desktop... never again... it's noisy, tends to hang up and I think there are better machines out there.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 9, 2009)

titan2 said:


> Check out the HP laptops.  I got the tablet PC and it's great.  My sons bought HP laptops also and they've been great for them.  Check them out at www.hp.com
> 
> 
> Barney


My two sons both use HP laptops and speak highly of them.
My stepson is a long haul trucker and uses an HP... it's bounced off the bunk more than once and still keeps on ticking... my biological son is a customer service interface manager for company owned by IBM and he also uses HP laptop..


----------



## hewunch (Mar 9, 2009)

The only issue with a netbook is no DVD or CD drive. So you have to install things either with an external or over a network. Just so you know.


----------



## amosfella (Mar 9, 2009)

Dell also has had problems with their batteries starting fires.  A friend of mine had her house burn up because of a bad battery.


----------



## texasfootball21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the great response guys. 

I am having a bit of trouble deciding, the only brand I have knocked out is Dell. I had a few before I switched to macs and I hated them. 

I am also looking at used macbooks, very good suggestion. I am a bit wary of using a computer that someone else has been using as I don't know how it was treated or if there are any underlying problems. This is my biggest deterrent in buying used. 

Also, what is the recommended virus protection these days? All my old dells came down with viruses and I do not want to worry about them with a new computer. With an apple it is not a problem. 

Thanks for the advice, keep it coming.


----------



## amosfella (Mar 9, 2009)

For antivirus, I use avg free.
Check out RJ tech.  Ususally you can get a better computer for a lesser price from them.  The brands there, I bet you have never heard of, but there are only 4 laptop manufacturers in the world.  They sell direct from these manufacturers.  They don't rebrand like dell, hp, compaq, etc. do on laptops.
Just my .02.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 9, 2009)

amosfella said:


> For antivirus, I use avg free.
> Check out RJ tech.  Ususally you can get a better computer for a lesser price from them.  The brands there, I bet you have never heard of, but there are only 4 laptop manufacturers in the world.  They sell direct from these manufacturers.  They don't rebrand like dell, hp, compaq, etc. do on laptops.
> Just my .02.



I use the AVG Free also, but if you wanted you could also upgrade to their paid service fairly reasonably and get even more coverage.  I had Norton on mine when I bought it, too invasive.. I had McAfee when I was working, also too invasive and didn't always catch the bugs.
So far, no problems with the AVG.


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Mar 9, 2009)

woodman928 said:


> You must have a different Dell company than what I seem to get ahold of. Some of the Worst Customer Service I have ever seen.
> 
> Good computer as long as you don't need them for service in my opinion.
> Jay



Buy through the small business side of things, not the personal side of things.   I've had nothing but terrific service from them.  On one laptop, they even replaced an entire motherboard because one LED wouldn't turn off when it should have.  And you get Americans on the phone, not someone half a world away.

I like their Vostro line, they have good value for the money.  And right now, I'm on an XPS M1210 that is, as the Brits would say, the Dog's Danglies.


----------



## Scott (Mar 10, 2009)

My Wife just ordered a new laptop last week.  It is a Dell Inspiron.  It's a dual-core machine with 3 gb of memory, a smallish 160gb hard drive, and a DVD burner.  It has a very sharp screen.  Super machine!  She got it for $499 ($565 with tax and shipping) from Best Buy.  What a deal!

Oh, we use AVG Free as well.

Scott.


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 11, 2009)

I will add a second vote to purchasing from the small business section of a company instead of the consumer section.  Customer service is better, the pc's are better (in my opinion), AND they don't come loaded with all the junk that you get.  I mean c'mon, who really wants AOL?  Really.

That being said, I've purchased 12 desktops, 1 laptop and 4 printers from this website.  1 desktop had a bad hard drive develop after 1 month.  They sent me a new hard drive immediately.  There is a short warranty with the unit you buy and as I've said they're very good to work with.
www.discountpc.net

I purchased 2 HP 4050N's (laserjet printers) for $80/each.  I bought two thinking there must be somthing wrong and I thought I might be able to make 1 working machine out of the two.  Well, I have two fully functioning laserjet printers, that are network-able.  A bit of over-kill for my house.


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 11, 2009)

*MSI Wind*

How about an MSI Wind Net Book? 

No cooling fan, comes with XP and can be set up for OS-10.


----------



## txbob (Mar 11, 2009)

Bought my wife an Acer Aspire One AOD150-1165 10.1-Inch Netbook at Radio Shack for $350. She likes it a lot.
txbob


----------



## Don Farr (Mar 11, 2009)

Lot of different opinions. I just ordered this. Seemed like a good deal to me.

http://www.dell.com/content/product...d&dgc=EM&cid=40925&lid=1053768&acd=1769028197


----------



## arioux (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi,

I always get my mac from the refurbish apple site.  good deals and they carry the full apple waranty.  You have to check every day since stock vary contuniously.

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/mac?mco=MTE3NjY


----------



## flyingmelon (Mar 11, 2009)

I got a powerbook G4 just before Christmas on ebay. Paid $350 for it with a airport card and am now looking for another because my wife keeps borrowing it when her Vista based laptop freezes up.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 11, 2009)

I am surprised no one has mentioned the Asus Eee PC 1000HA netbook.  It is one of the highest rated netbooks out there.  I bought one for my wife just a few weeks ago and it is great.  Came with XP instead of Vista, too.  They have 6 cell batteries (last longer) and 160GB HD with 1 GB ram.  Price: $319 from here:  http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=1235365


----------



## texasfootball21 (Mar 11, 2009)

There are a lot of really great recommendations here. I am looking through each one individually and I feel like I am finding more and more good choices. 

Curtis, I like that netbook alot, my brother owns one and loves it. He got it as a substitute when his mac book broke and doesn't miss the mac at all. I think I may go with something a bit larger though, but I am going to keep that in mind. 

What does everyone think of this:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8918442&type=product&id=1213400747434

I like it, and I might make a trip to Best Buy to play around with it. On the Toshiba section there are a bunch of lap tops in the $500-650 range and I am having trouble sorting through them.

My big questions on this one are, what do you think of the *model* and *Toshiba in general*? 

This is helping a lot and I really appreciate the assistance. Keep it coming!


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 12, 2009)

I have one like the Toshiba but it doesn't have a web cam  No complaints about it.  I also just purchased the Aspire for $399 at Best Buy, I cannot tell much difference.  Both are bargains for what I want out of a computer,  If they last a couple of years they will have served me well.


----------



## Moosewatcher (Mar 17, 2009)

*Toshiba*

I am on my 3rd Toshiba Satellite and I like them alot. but prefer Pentium processors.  They just seem a whole lot faster.  My latest is a P105-S6147 with the 17 inch screen and number pad.  Number pad was a big mistake.  They re-arrange keyboard to fit in on and really screws up typing style (I am a touch typer).  Also stay away from Vista if possible.

Ken



texasfootball21 said:


> What does everyone think of this:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8918442&type=product&id=1213400747434
> 
> ...


----------

